# Fragen zur Wildsau



## dhler01 (17. November 2003)

Hallo,

welchen Umwerferschellendurchmesser hat die Wildsau Hardride 2004? Ist die Reduzierhülse für die Sattelstütze von 30.0 mm auf 27.2 mm mit dabei oder muss man sie extra kaufen?

Danke


----------



## Maui (19. November 2003)

war bei mir dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dhler01 (19. November 2003)

weiß keiner den umwerfer schellendurchmesser?


----------



## woodstock (19. November 2003)

umwerfermaß ist 34,9 (bzw 35 wenn mans in der lackierei zu gut meint  ) zug musst du von oben legen!


----------



## Mugnog (20. November 2003)

Habe gelesen, dass bei der 2004 Wildsau man den Zug von oben oder optional auch von unten legen kann, ja nach Rahmenwunsch.
Stimmt das??
Oder wieder mal nur Unsinn gelesen?
Danke.


----------



## AlutechCycles (20. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dhler01 _
> *Hallo,
> 
> welchen Umwerferschellendurchmesser hat die Wildsau Hardride 2004? Ist die Reduzierhülse für die Sattelstütze von 30.0 mm auf 27.2 mm mit dabei oder muss man sie extra kaufen?
> ...



hallo dh´ler,
Ältere Modelle wurden teilweise mit Reduzierhülse für das Sattelrohr ausgeliefert. Sattelstützenmaß war dann 27.2mm. 
Bei den jetzigen Modellen ist das nicht mehr der Fall. Habe es nur in den FAQ´s so stehen lassen, für die leute die es damals betraf, bzgl. einbaus.

schellendurchmesser hat woodstock schon beantwortet: 34,9 mm und zug am besten immer von oben verlegen

gruß chris


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (20. November 2003)

@Alutech:

Hallo!

Weshalb wird denn die Reduzierhülse nun nicht mehr serienmässig mit ausgeliefert?

Die Auswahl an Sattelstützen mit einem Durchmesser von 27,2 mm ist ja nicht so sehr eingeschränkt wie bei Sattelstützen mit einem Durchmesser von 30,0 mm.


----------



## lula (21. November 2003)

weil wir die rahmen bzw das rohr so abgeändert haben das man die reduzierhülse nicht mehr braucht. dat maß beträgt jetzt standartmäßig 27,2.


gruß 
chris


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (22. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lula _
> *weil wir die rahmen bzw das rohr so abgeändert haben das man die reduzierhülse nicht mehr braucht. dat maß beträgt jetzt standartmäßig 27,2.*



Hi!

Ahhh so ist das jetzt. War mir bisher nicht bekannt.


----------



## brasax (6. Januar 2005)

Alutech schrieb:
			
		

> hallo dh´ler,
> Ältere Modelle wurden teilweise mit Reduzierhülse für das Sattelrohr ausgeliefert. Sattelstützenmaß war dann 27.2mm.
> Bei den jetzigen Modellen ist das nicht mehr der Fall. Habe es nur in den FAQ´s so stehen lassen, für die leute die es damals betraf, bzgl. einbaus.
> 
> ...



Da hole ich den Thread doch mal hoch...

Ist das Sattelstützenmaß bei den 2005-Modellen immer noch 27,2mm?


----------



## JohG (6. Januar 2005)

hey, das maß bei den säuen ist 30, kannst du aber auch bei den angaben auf der homepage zu jedem einzelnem rahmen nachlesen

sers
joh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brasax (6. Januar 2005)

johan_es schrieb:
			
		

> hey, das maß bei den säuen ist 30, kannst du aber auch bei den angaben auf der homepage zu jedem einzelnem rahmen nachlesen
> 
> sers
> joh



Tja, soweit war ich auch, aber weiter oben steht, dass bei den 2004-Modellen
das Maß nun 27,2 mm ist lt. Lula... Will nur sichergehen...


----------



## JohG (6. Januar 2005)

hey,
ja kannst sichergehen das das maß 30mm ist

grüße
joh


----------

